# New (nice) 52,5gr button .



## ALPHABiT (May 2, 2008)

This time i followed instruction to quite cooling my new button... and it's like a mirror 
I have some problem with my electolysis process... Cose it drops during process ag and gold in the membrane. So i took only liquid part well filtered to smb dropping and washing... Rest was dropped in the mebrane, and filtered one, i remelted making a new dirt button to process.
(no contact with metals in membrane!)

PS: Little hole u see on the face is not an imperfection but a 999 stamped mark i have and used.


----------



## Platdigger (May 2, 2008)

NIIICE!


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 2, 2008)

How do you determine 999? Is that just an assumption? If so it is less than honest.


----------



## ALPHABiT (May 2, 2008)

> How do you determine 999? Is that just an assumption? If so it is less than honest.



Knowing the exact starting titles, measuring final weights, looking at powder, color of hcl washing and water rinses.
At least melting gold color and dish borax residues color.
(More stupid can be test with a 22k tester gold, of course)

I dont make those buttons to sell. Just to store. So honestly talking is just a loosing time.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2008)

If there was no discoloration removed, I think you could safely call it 999. Looks good to me. Appearances are about all we have to go with at that purity.


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 3, 2008)

I can roll with that logic. Nice looking button by the way!


----------



## ALPHABiT (May 3, 2008)

> *I can roll with that logic*. Nice looking button by the way!



I'm here to learn, so i'm very courious to know, for example, how can you determine at your "home" if it's 995 or 999 or 999,9 for sure without those "rolling" rules...


----------



## Harold_V (May 3, 2008)

There isn't a method that can be applied at home that would be reliably conclusive, at least none of which I'm aware. 

If your gold melts without a flux cover, and remains bright, forms a pipe when it solidifies, or even pulls irregular cracks radiating from the pipe, you can safely assume it is quite pure. The slightest trace of impurities will generally discolor the surface of gold, and will leave tell tale signs of oxidation on the surface of the cooled button. If the surface is not frosted, that's also an excellent sign the gold is quite pure. 

You already made mention of one of the best indicators-----the flux in your dish remained clear. If it changes color to anything but purple, you can conclude your gold is not pure. Also, when your gold is molten, any oxides that may be present are constantly moving from the center of the button to the sides, so they are very noticeable. If you see no surface scum when the gold is molten, that's an excellent sign your gold is quite pure. 

Rolling alone is not a good indicator. Remember----gold alloys are rolled regularly. As long as you anneal, and the alloy is not contaminated with harmful substances (lead, for example), gold alloys can be rolled quite thin. Even pure gold will alligator (split from being rolled) if it is not annealed periodically. 

Instead of trying to pin a number on your gold purity, you might consider stamping simply "Fine Gold". To those that are familiar with gold terms, it will be interpreted as gold that is not intentionally alloyed. That way, if your gold is only 999, there is no intended deceit implied. 

Very nice button, by the way. Well done. 

Harold


----------



## Platdigger (May 3, 2008)

A "well done"? And from Harold?.....wow....
A high honor indeed!
Way ta go Alpha.
Randy


----------



## Anonymous (May 6, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## draftinu (May 11, 2008)

Looks really nice Alphabit :shock: , Is this karat jewelry or CPU related items? Tim


----------



## ALPHABiT (May 12, 2008)

> Is this karat jewelry or CPU related items?



Coins and solid jewels.


----------



## Smitty (May 14, 2008)

Ok solid jewelry I understand, where are you getting Karat coins Alpha?


----------



## ALPHABiT (May 15, 2008)

Friends, little markets, and ebay...
I collect some gold coins, and there i started all this...


----------



## Bernie Foley (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice Alpha!,
Fine gold is fine gold..Harold was not cutting you down at all. Just a technical thing!...Very nice...who would want to spend $250.00 just to be able to say exactly what the purity is. There has been enough experienced eyes looking at it and said it is Very fine!.........
Good job!!.........Bernie


----------

